# Black Hair products



## thecapaccino (May 1, 2012)

Anyone know where to get Black hair products like relaxers or weaves?


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

thecapaccino said:


> Anyone know where to get Black hair products like relaxers or weaves?


I am not sure about Milan but would suspect there should be many shops and hairdressers selling products. In Bologna there is Afroworld near to the station. AFROWORLD - PENSIERI E PRODOTTI Biologici, solidali, sociali I think they do mail order too.


----------



## thecapaccino (May 1, 2012)

thanks for that...but I would have to go there...uff....would be nice to have an online shop!


----------

